# EAE Mojo Titan (DAM Sonic Titan)



## Hexjibber (May 10, 2020)

Latest off the production line is a Sonic Titan. Has this board sat around for ages and finally got to building it. Really impressed with the sound, originally bought it as more of a curiosity due to the deliberate mojo-tastic parts requirements but it’s surpassed my expectations! Must be those oversize parts! 

Found a cool slanted enclosure on Mouser so thought I’d give it a go, really pleased with the end result!


----------



## K Pedals (May 10, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Latest off the production line is a Sonic Titan. Has this board sat around for ages and finally got to building it. Really impressed with the sound, originally bought it as more of a curiosity due to the deliberate mojo-tastic parts requirements but it’s surpassed my expectations! Must be those oversize parts!
> 
> Found a cool slanted enclosure on Mouser so thought I’d give it a go, really pleased with the end result!
> 
> View attachment 4301View attachment 4302View attachment 4303View attachment 4304View attachment 4305


Sweet!¡!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 10, 2020)

Sick dude! Is the enclosure decently thick? I’ve had a few different kinds of wedge enclosures and I usually end up using them as bench top/amp top utilities as the aluminum can’t take a stompin! Haha


----------



## Hexjibber (May 10, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Sick dude! Is the enclosure decently thick? I’ve had a few different kinds of wedge enclosures and I usually end up using them as bench top/amp top utilities as the aluminum can’t take a stompin! Haha



Yeah it is deffo on the thin side compared to a regular Hammond box, but I think it’s seems ok from my initial tests, time may well prove otherwise!?


----------



## jspake (Jun 9, 2020)

this is VERY cool. what did you use for C4, and C6? looks like the parts called for on the original BOM are gone from mouser


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm looking at the Mojo Titan BOM right now, Mouser has the Wima 4.7nF caps in stock.


----------



## jspake (Jun 10, 2020)

heh. for proper mojo effect, i guess i was expecting something with cyrillic or klingon writing on it or something


----------



## Hexjibber (Jun 10, 2020)

I can confirm there is a size to tone ratio when it comes to components, however a few incantations are required prior to installation for maximum mojotasticness!


----------

